

Instagram Launches One-Touch Photo and Video Messaging App Bolt Outside the US - fragmented
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/29/instagram-bolt/

======
MattHeard
I'm in NZ and have downloaded it and signed up. I've never really gotten into
SnapChat because my SnapChat network is slightly too small to keep me using it
regularly.

As far as I can tell, the success of these similar apps boil down to network
effects. If Instagram can transition their Instagram users into Bolt users in
NZ, it might be able to compete with SnapChat, but until they do, it's clearly
an uphill battle to build these redundant networks.

Regarding name stealing, I recognise that a lot of people put effort into
their branding and I'm not a trademark lawyer, but I haven't seen much success
with little companies defending messaging-app marks against big companies.

------
zorpner
Previously: [https://blog.bolt.co/2014/07/28/dear-
instagram](https://blog.bolt.co/2014/07/28/dear-instagram)

And our discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8096936](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8096936)

~~~
MrSourz
This was the first thing I thought about when I saw this was released. It will
be interesting to see if that goes anywhere.

------
lassecausen
Just a copy clone of Taptalk.

